# Pok



## JasonBurrows (May 2, 2009)

These five teams are  for: http://www.z15.invisionfree.com/indigoplateau/index.php

Pokemon #1: Infernape (Normal)
Pokemon #2: Giratina (Shiny)
Pokemon #3: Mew (Shiny)
Pokemon #4: Rayquaza (Shiny)
Pokemon #5: Palkia (Shiny)
Pokemon #6: Milotic (Shiny)
What type of trainer: Champion Cynthia
Name Of Trainer: Champion Jason (Required as it's my League Title)
Badges: 8 Sinnoh Badges

Pokemon #1: Arceus - Draco Plate (Shiny)
Pokemon #2: Arceus - Iron Plate (Shiny)
Pokemon #3: Arceus - Icicle Plate (Shiny)
Pokemon #4: Arceus - Zap Plate (Shiny)
Pokemon #5: Arceus - Meadow Plate (Shiny)
Pokemon #6: Arceus - Flame Plate (Shiny)
What type of trainer: Champion Cynthia
Name Of Trainer: Champion Jason (Required as it's my League Title)
Badges: 8 Sinnoh Badges

Pokemon #1: Charizard
Pokemon #2: Magmar
Pokemon #3: Feraligatr
Pokemon #4: Darkrai (Shiny)
Pokemon #5: Dialga
Pokemon #6: Tyranitar
What type of trainer: Champion Cynthia
Name Of Trainer: Champion Jason (Required as it's my League Title)
Badges: 8 Sinnoh Badges

Pokemon #1: Spiritomb
Pokemon #2: Kyogre
Pokemon #3: Garchomp
Pokemon #4: Groudon
Pokemon #5: Mewtwo
Pokemon #6: Cresselia
What type of trainer: Champion Cynthia
Name Of Trainer: Champion Jason (Required as it's my League Title)
Badges: 8 Sinnoh Badges

Pokemon #1: Ho Oh (Shiny)
Pokemon #2: Rampardos (Shiny)
Pokemon #3: Dragonite
Pokemon #4: Salamence (Shiny)
Pokemon #5: Articuno
Pokemon #6: Moltres
What type of trainer: Champion Cynthia
Name Of Trainer: Champion Jason (Required as it's my League Title)
Badges: 8 Sinnoh Badges

If you want to know about the Champion thing, I'm not really that tough, it's just I made a Pok


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 2, 2009)

If anyone would kindly do these, I'd even pay you 10k per card on AC: LGTTC or 500k per card on AC:WW?


----------



## Cathi (May 2, 2009)

i dibs the first one :]


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 3, 2009)

Can you do the second one please Cathi?

Here's the Sprites with each different Plate:







 (Draco Plate)





 (Iron Plate)





 (Icicle Plate)





 (Zap Plate)





 (Meadow Plate)





 (Flame Plate)

To be on my card, these must be made shiny.


----------



## Cathi (May 3, 2009)

sure *eats arceus's*


----------



## John102 (May 3, 2009)

are those your teams?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 3, 2009)

Pokecharms' trainer card creator is down, so I had to make it myself.

You didn't say your fc so I put a bunch of zeros.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, they are my Champion Teams, all Level 100.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 3, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Pokecharms' trainer card creator is down, so I had to make it myself.
> 
> You didn't say your fc so I put a bunch of zeros.


*cough cough*


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Silverstorms, that's a very big, great quality card.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 3, 2009)

I can make yours later.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 3, 2009)

I just realised I didn't click the "resize" box >_<

These any better?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 3, 2009)

Could you give me a recommended dimension Jason? Or would you like it the default dimensions?


----------



## John102 (May 3, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Yeah, they are my Champion Teams, all Level 100.


can someone say "hacker"?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 3, 2009)

Hacker.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 3, 2009)

Not a hacker.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 9, 2009)

Here are 4 out of 6 cards so far.


----------

